# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  47 yr old guy, not your average joe, looking for the straight scoop

## dst_Rick

First off, I want to say thank you to all who have posted legit info on this site. If I try reading all the posts to get educated I'll be 57 before I get done ! There's a wealth of knowledge on here. Awesome account Ajax. You got me fired up !

I'm not your average guy and definitely not in your average situation. I'm asking for someone for the answer and if need be, feel free to PM or email me if you don't want to post it for the world to see. I'll try to stay within the rules, if I don't slap me.

I'm a very seasoned 25 year old mind, trapped in a 47 yr old body! As a former U.S. Marine, I am now a civilian contractor deployed in support of the 2nd Marine Expeditionary Forces in the Helmand Province, Afghanistan. I am attached as part of a Recon/Marine Sniper team who's mission is to hunt insurgents. Period. We spend a lot of time on the ground and moving, over all types of terrain, with our gear, so being in shape and fit, I know .

I throw iron on a regular basis, but obviously not like some of you! Lets just say my gym time is a bit more "real world". I've been working out most of my adult life and I stay right at 195 lbs, am 6'1", and even with all my "activities" I carry about 12-14% body fat. Most of the time I'm taking in about 2500-4000 calories a day. 

Most all of my food is from MRE's, which isn't great body building food but it keeps us alive out here. A typical day's intake goes like this:

0700
Nitro Tech Pro Series shake
Cell mass
coffee
A clif bar, maybe two
breakfast MRE-pdrd eggs-crackers-jelly pk-sausage patty
water

1000
Syntha 6 shake if possible
water

1200
sloppy Joe MRE or maybe a vegetarian pak
Wheat bread and Cheese pk
Clif bar
water

1500
Workout
Cell Mass
Ana Halo post workout drink
water

1900
Chicken Breast MRE
Wheat bread and cheese pak
Fruit pak
Water

2100
Either a Shytha 6 or Nitro Pro Series shake
Water

Calories 3500+
Fat 110
Carbs 350-400 (MRE's are geared towards high carbs for activity)
Protein 150-200

I am starting to feel the effects of my body aging. I have never used any gear before, but it is time to try something.

I want to bulk up, but I'm not crazy about my junk rotting off or growing tits either. Due to my location, virtually anything with pins is out. I can get mail so that's not a problem, it just needs to be oral if there's anything out there will work.

I've read until I'm so confused now I don't know what to take. Test is out cause of no pinning here most likely. Clen is for dropping weight? Anavar 's too mild and not oral? S4 maybe, but what else has to be stacked with it? I'm thinking of starting up a research lab. Perhaps I could try the correct things on rats first? 

As you can see, I'm not stupid, fat, or 17 yrs old looking to make the football team, a couch potato, etc, and I really don't want a PhD in Biomedical Chemistry either.  :Smilie:  

Can anyone help with a straight up regimen? I mean like, order this and this, start by taking this much on this day, etc. 

I'll answer any other questions I can. If you need me to legit, I can send a pic or two...but nothing classified. Sorry.  :Gun:  Thanks for the help in advance. R

----------


## terraj

Hard to say man, if you can't get the food and training in you won't hold the gains.

Do you have any signs of low Test levels? Feeling your age is one...

I would get a endo or doctor to give you a once over and if by chance your test levels are low enough...which at your age many are, you could look into HRT. One type of Test for the HRT is a long acting one called nebido, I think it is once every 3 month pins. However I have no first hand TRT...these are just thoughts that may fit your needs..

----------


## songdog

Go to the diet section qbrice or Damion can help on a diet.But with your job.That maybe hard Jarhead.XMarnie myself.Good luck.

----------


## dst_Rick

Terra and Songdog, thanks for the input. I know diet is going to be probably the biggest obstacle to any serious improvements out here. Its sure not like I can run to the grocery store and get 10 lbs of chicken breast. I'll go hunt up qbrice or Damion and give them a shout. 

I was hoping that by using the Nitro Tech and Syntha 6 with all their protein etc that I could somehow make up for some loss in the food department. Question... Even if there is an oral, like maybe S4, (and I'm not 100% sure that's even the right compound) wouldn't there be some benefit to doing a cycle of it along with whatever else goes with it? I mean, the stuff has to do some good, right? 

Thanks again. Semper fi brother .... As soon as I figure out how to pm you, I'll shoot you a pic songdog. R

----------


## dst_Rick

sorry, double post...bad satellite link

----------


## SlimmerMe

If I have to go to the Diet Question forum then everyone else does! 

Hope to see you there!

Welcome!

----------


## dst_Rick

SlimmerMe, Ha ha, thanks for the welcome. This may come across as odd, but your the first female I've "talked to" in 9 months ! Now I'm looking forward to seeing you in the diet section! 

I'm sure everyone there will have a field day trying to sort through my limited food resources to get any gains !

----------


## SlimmerMe

> SlimmerMe, Ha ha, thanks for the welcome. This may come across as odd, but your the first female I've "talked to" in 9 months ! Now I'm looking forward to seeing you in the diet section! 
> 
> I'm sure everyone there will have a field day trying to sort through my limited food resources to get any gains !


Well..if you read my "SlimmerMe Progress Log" thread you will see I had to hold my own for quite some time....and it is ongoing! Not an easy fix. They will GET YOU! So better to just go ahead and start. I did. And I did not wait for it to be perfect obviously! LOL!

----------


## Times Roman

Rick,
I'm in Kabul, not too far from you.
I have some knowledge of what is available here, what the costs are, that sort of thing.
If you like, you can PM me and we can brainstorm.

----------


## songdog

You got to have 50 posts before you can pm someone.I think.Good luck Marine.

----------


## Panzerfaust

You might want to look at some Androgel , Testoderm or any form of Test that can be admistered through the skin via patch or topical solution. I would think in your limited situation you could do that and some oral and be fine. This is me just throwing out an option, go see what options you have and come back and lets see what you got. At your age it might not unreasonable to attempt to get on TRT through prescription but you would have to have your levels checked.

----------

